# Sugar post workout



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2004)

I usually consume a banana with my myoplex shake immediately after I workout, and occasionally blueberries. I've read on other threads that consuming sugar after working out isn't bad, but I would like to know the difference between consuming sugar post workout and consuming it at any other time.

The reason I ask is that the bland taste of the vanilla shake is too much for me especially since I've been drinking it for some time. Adding the banana not only adds taste but a few extra calories.

P.S I do not want to change brands, so if a banana is not the best solution to the blandness, I'll just deal with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

depending if you follow the insulin spike


----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2004)

You should keep away from solid foods for an hour or so after you work out.

 You can put pure dextrose in your PWO shake.  I like to use honey.  

 The difference between raising your sugar levels after a workout versus at nearly any other time comes down to insulin.  When your body is in a catabolic state insulin promotes muscle growth.  At nearly any other time insulin will promote the storage of fat.  If you want to learn more, read the book entitle "Nutrient Timing".

 As a side note, bananas have a glycemic index of around 50 while honey has a glycemic index of around 85.  The higher the index the greater the spike in blood sugar levels which causes a spike in insulin.

 Or so I've been told.


----------



## fUnc17 (Dec 21, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You should keep away from solid foods for an hour or so after you work out.
> 
> You can put pure dextrose in your PWO shake. I like to use honey.
> 
> ...


Thank you, very helpful. Never thought of using honey. I have it so I'll most certainly use it from now on, and I'll take a look into that book. Thanks again.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2004)

You're welcome.

  You can also use some all natural peanut butter.

  Nutrient Timing is a great book and not very expensive.


----------



## squanto (Dec 21, 2004)

wait, if bananas have such a low GI, why are they so bad? everyone disses bananas... what's the problem?


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

cfs3 is comparing the banana's GI to the Honey.. Bananas still counts as a high GI fruit


----------



## sara (Dec 21, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> You can also use some all natural peanut butter.
> 
> Nutrient Timing is a great book and not very expensive.



PB with post workout shake??


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 21, 2004)

squanto said:
			
		

> wait, if bananas have such a low GI, why are they so bad? everyone disses bananas... what's the problem?



Because once one person says something - it tends to spread like a bad cold! 

The only reason why banana's are not as good as some of the other fruits when you are cutting is because it's glycaemic LOAD is higher - this means that it has a higher glucose content per fruit than the other fruits (it is more calorie dense and it has a higher proportion of those calories coming from glucose as apposed to the higher fructose % of the other fruits).

I have always felt that bananas are perfectly acceptable around workouts or first thing in the morning... Sure, you may want to cut them out in the last few weeks of a competition cut but they definately do not need to be cut from a healthy weight loss diet or at other times!

I would not use honey for PWO - honey is actually low GI (only one of the 11 GI studies performed on honey have it as having a high GI of 85... All the other studies have it as a low to low-intermediate GI due to its high fructose content). Plus, honey doesn't offer you anything but calories. The banana offers you water, glucose, starch, potassium, Vit B.... Much better in my opinion.

If you make yourself up a shake with a banana/berries + whey + ice +/- some skim milk +/- some oats then this is perfectly acceptable for PWO.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 21, 2004)

I typically always agree with you Emma and think you give the best advice.  AND, I agree with most of this post, however, I do disagree with banana's being ok for a scrict weight loss diet.  Healthy lifestyle/trying to lose a few pounds is one thing but I've never seen a competition diet/strict cut include bananas due to it's higher calorie count and it is mostly glucose and sucrose and a lower fiber count of 2G.  Any fruit is a much healthier option than junk food but when it comes to a stict diet, I have to say most fruits and dairy have no place in that kind of diet.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I do disagree with banana's being ok for a scrict weight loss diet.  Healthy lifestyle/trying to lose a few pounds is one thing but I've never seen a competition diet/strict cut include bananas due to it's higher calorie count and it is mostly glucose and sucrose and a lower fiber count of 2G.  Any fruit is a much healthier option than junk food but when it comes to a stict diet, I have to say most fruits and dairy have no place in that kind of diet.



Yeah - I agree with you that on the strict comp cut they usually need to be cut out (I did say that "you may want to cut them out in the last few weeks of a competition cut"  ).... I know some people who eat them during comp. cuts, but most people will cut them out in favour of higher fibre starchy carbs.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 21, 2004)

Sorry, not trying to step on toes , I just wanted to clarify.  Some, very few, but some, are fortunate enough to be able to eat any and all fruit and dairy on a comp diet.  Unfotunately most are not, like myself, I would kill for a banana right now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You're welcome.
> 
> You can also use some all natural peanut butter.
> 
> Nutrient Timing is a great book and not very expensive.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 21, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> You should keep away from solid foods for an hour or so after you work out.


How do you get carbs post w/o then???  Only one of the most important things you can do diet wise when it comes to woring out.....


----------



## DOMS (Dec 21, 2004)

Solid foods, not all foods.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 21, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Sorry, not trying to step on toes , I just wanted to clarify.  Some, very few, but some, are fortunate enough to be able to eat any and all fruit and dairy on a comp diet.  Unfotunately most are not, like myself, I would kill for a banana right now.



Don't worry - No toes were sqwished in the posting of your post! 

Mmmm... Nana....  Well there is always x-mas day!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> PB with post workout shake??


 Yep. I know it's not the best thing to add to a PO shake, but it tastes good with chocolate whey.  It's my treat after my workout on leg-day.


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

It can be a treat for last meal of the day without the bananas of course


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 22, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yep. I know it's not the best thing to add to a PO shake, but it tastes good with chocolate whey.  It's my treat after my workout on leg-day.


  Sounds to me you are more cheating than treating yourself by adding fats to your pwo shake.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Solid foods, not all foods.


Ok but oats, grits, bannanas, rice, crackers,.....they are all solids.  Honey is even considered a solid I believe.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yep. I know it's not the best thing to add to a PO shake, but it tastes good with chocolate whey.  It's my treat after my workout on leg-day.


That is probably the worst time to have it.  Especially after a leg day...you legs are the biggest muscles in your body and when it comes to post w/o nutrition you need protein and carb ASAP to help them grow.  By adding pb to your shake you slowing the absorbtion rate down of the protein and you aren't giving yourself any proper carbs.  Sometimes you need to sacrfice taste post w/o.  I just throw some splenda in my shake and chug it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 22, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Yep. I know it's not the best thing to add to a PO shake, but it tastes good with chocolate whey.  It's my treat after my workout on leg-day.


What?!? NEVER add a fat source to your post w/o shake!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> What?!? NEVER add a fat source to your post w/o shake!


I rest my case!


----------



## Vieope (Dec 22, 2004)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> When your body is in a catabolic state insulin promotes muscle growth.


_Somewhere I heard that insulin spike would hinder the ability of the body to breakdown fat.  _


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

I think you can have fat in your post cardio meal.. if you only doing cardio and no weight training


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I think you can have fat in your post cardio meal.. if you only doing cardio and no weight training


True...I also agree....but would you agree on no fats post weight training?


----------



## sara (Dec 22, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> True...I also agree....but would you agree on no fats post weight training?



I agree with no fats on post weight training  
Not unless you cutting on all carbs throughout the whole entire day


----------



## Jodi (Dec 22, 2004)

I most cases yes.  However, there are times, such as last few weeks of competition dieting, that having some fat PWO to assist keeping blood sugar levels low is a good idea.


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I agree with no fats on post weight training
> Not unless you cutting on all carbs throughout the whole entire day


O don't we just love those days.  I remember the hell I went through last year when I had a few of those every week LOL.  Damn you Jodi...it was all your fault!


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 22, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I most cases yes.  However, there are times, such as last few weeks of competition dieting, that having some fat PWO to assist keeping blood sugar levels low is a good idea.


I doubt this person is in the last few weeks of a comp diet though LOL...but yes you are correct in what you say.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 22, 2004)

We'll, you learn something new every day.  

 Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## wilwn (Dec 25, 2004)

hey jodi, what are some good fruits to eat? are oranges okay?


----------



## sara (Dec 25, 2004)

I'll speak for Jodi  Berries, Strawberries, Apples, Peaches, Grapefruit


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I'll speak for Jodi  Berries, Strawberries, Apples, Peaches, Grapefruit


Most of these tend to be on the lower end of the Glycemic Index due to frutose and fiber content. I wouldn't recommend them PWO, even on a cut. Stick with carb sources that are composed mostly of glucose, and are relatively low in fat and fiber.


----------



## sara (Dec 25, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Most of these tend to be on the lower end of the Glycemic Index due to frutose and fiber content. I wouldn't recommend them PWO, even on a cut. Stick with carb sources that are composed mostly of glucose, and are relatively low in fat and fiber.



I meant these fruits are good to have in any other meals throughout the day except for post workout.. post workout we need complex carbs


----------



## DeadBolt (Dec 25, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> I meant these fruits are good to have in any other meals throughout the day except for post workout.. post workout we need complex carbs


Unless your going for the insuline spike then a high GI...simple carb.


----------



## sara (Dec 27, 2004)

Anyone tried Dextrose or maltodextrine for post workout carb with whey protein?


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 27, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Anyone tried Dextrose or maltodextrine for post workout carb with whey protein?


These are the two best, IMO. Dextrose is the perfect PWO carb. Pure Glucose monomers.


----------



## sara (Dec 28, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> These are the two best, IMO. Dextrose is the perfect PWO carb. Pure Glucose monomers.



With what products can we find them? dont tell me just add them to water and cool aid and drink


----------



## ChrisROCK (Dec 28, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> With what products can we find them? dont tell me just add them to water and cool aid and drink


  me too!  

What is the best source of carbs to add to my PWO shake...or take with it?  I need concrete specific examples here please...quantities would be nice too.... thx!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Dec 28, 2004)

Taking malto+dex pwo depends wether you want to do the insulin spike or not. 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=867345&postcount=3


----------



## sara (Dec 29, 2004)

http://customnutritionwarehouse.com..._id=7&osCsid=5005c0eff27da43bc77c0d1acda934a7


----------

